# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Изготовление ключей, вскрытие замков, отключение сигнализаций.

## open-door

Изготовление ключей (ЧИП), вскрытие замков(авто, квартир), отключение сигнализаций, иммобилайзера, разблокировка замка зажигания, открытие капота, багажника, ремонт брелков, ключ-карт(РЕНО), синхронизация брелков.КРУГЛОСУТОЧНО.ВЫЕЗ  Д ПО РБ.
8(029)5660625
8(029)6978380
8(025)9939387

----------

